# What's the Essence of Muy Thai?



## Josh (Jun 5, 2005)

I hope this question makes since.


hi, for those of you who are Thai Fighters, what's the whole idea of Muy Thai in general?


From what i've seen is that Muy Thai is all about Rock Solid Bodies for taking Blows and Extremely Powerful Strikes.


how's that?

thanks.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 5, 2005)

*



			What's the Essence of Muy Thai?
		
Click to expand...

 Fighting on your feet.
*


----------



## Josh (Jun 5, 2005)

ok cool....Great Posture Comes to Mind.


----------



## searcher (Jun 6, 2005)

I don-t train in Muay Thai, but I do kickbox on occasion and I have fought with some Thai kickboxers.   What seems to draw my attention when I have fought with them in the past is the low roundhouse to the legs.   They also have a neet little front push kick that I have started using.   Hope this is what you wanted?


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Jun 6, 2005)

The essence and strength of Muay Thai which is linked to its raw courage, stamina and power is jai su, fighting spirit which fuels its pain management system that is crucial in the deployment of defensive tools.  Jai Yen, is the center, the calm heart, which allows the fighter to forge ahead despite the odds or the pain.  This is the core, the very true essence and from there you can break down the techniques like the power of the roundkick but without jai yen and jai su, its a hollow vessel.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, the low roundhouse is certainly a distinctive technique, but the heart of it seems to be the strong fighting spirit combined with a hard training regimen and ahandful of basic techniques.


----------

